# Is $600 too much for a used 2010 Cannondale F5 (supposedly in very good condition)?



## freebass (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking to buy my first mountain bike, will be ridden on trails (some roots and rocks, but nothing extreme by any means) and pavement and looking to spend ~$500 - $700. I realize at this price point I will be getting low end components, but that is fine with me for now. I would like a nice frame worth putting better components on in the future if needed. 

Found a used 2010 Cannondale F5 on craigslist for $600 (says barely used, in very good condition). Have not seen the bike in person yet so I don't have strong opinions about it, but I am wondering if $600 seems like a fair price for a 4 year old bike? Seems a little high to me, but I have read that Cannondale makes good frames and this bike generally has pretty good reviews.

I would appreciate any advice or insight on this bike or suggestions about other options.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yes. Way too much. $350-400 is a fair price. The bike was only around $800 new and it's four years old. Bikes depreciate like cars. The older it is, the less it's worth.

As far as Cannondale and good frames...yes, they make excellent frames. Cannondale, Specialized, Trek, Giant, ect....all make great frames and spend loads of money on R&D.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

You can get an idea on prices from bike blue book ,ebay and craigs list.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It only takes one sale on Craig's List in which the buyer is really happy to fork over the cash to get a seller into pricing for yield. I like bikepedia.com for helping me figure out prices, and expect to negotiate anything I buy via CL.

What fork's on it?


----------



## freebass (Jun 19, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> It only takes one sale on Craig's List in which the buyer is really happy to fork over the cash to get a seller into pricing for yield. I like bikepedia.com for helping me figure out prices, and expect to negotiate anything I buy via CL.
> 
> What fork's on it?


It has an RST DUECE 1.5 COIL WITH REBOUND ADJUST AND LOCKOUT, 100MM TRAVEL


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice caps.

$600 is too much.


----------

